# FBE and Ebony



## Steelart99 (Feb 11, 2013)

So I was trying out a new tool that I had made which has an extended reach and made these two FBE (Treecycle) and ebony HFs. One is 10" diameter x 2.5" deep and the other spalted one is 6" dia x 3" deep. I really just started out to test the tool and didn't plan to finish either one ... Any critique would be welcome. These were at about 9-12% MC.

[attachment=18166]

[attachment=18167]

[attachment=18169]

[attachment=18168]


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 11, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Yeah I suppose there not bad for test pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I second Rob's comments and add WOWWWW!


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice work! Let's see that extended reach tool! (If you already posted it, shame on me, I've been remiss in reading through all the post lately)


----------



## Bigg081 (Feb 11, 2013)

I wish I had wood like that laying around to "TEST" bunch of wood hoarders!!!!

Gorgeous work by the way. Hahaha


----------



## Bigg081 (Feb 11, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Bigg081 said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I had wood like that laying around to "TEST" bunch of wood hoarders!!!!
> ...



Im just extremely jealous. My wood "collection" is very meek.


----------



## Steelart99 (Feb 11, 2013)

Bigg081 said:


> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> > Bigg081 said:
> ...



HAHAHA... my "collection" was non-existent just a few months ago. Then I found WB and my addiction kicked in ... so, that and all my money rather quickly remedied that condition. I will add, the the "extras" that fall into some boxes is almost my favorite part!


----------



## Steelart99 (Feb 11, 2013)

Eventually, I will post a build sequence for my extended reach tool. I'm still "tweeking" it.


----------



## Bigg081 (Feb 11, 2013)

Steelart99 said:


> Bigg081 said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Rebuild said:
> ...


No one has boxes big enough for the extras I want!!! :rotflmao3:


----------



## TimR (Feb 11, 2013)

Wonderful job Dan!  That first one has some superb figure to it and the form really shows it well. If I were to suggest anything...it would be the flow of the collar. I like seeing the collar act like an extension of the flow from the wood around it....but there are exceptions that can break from having to always conform to that. Lots of directions to go, that being said...and easy enough to change after the fact...depending on your choice of glues!


----------



## Steelart99 (Feb 11, 2013)

TimR said:


> Wonderful job Dan!  That first one has some superb figure to it and the form really shows it well. If I were to suggest anything...it would be the flow of the collar. I like seeing the collar act like an extension of the flow from the wood around it....but there are exceptions that can break from having to always conform to that. Lots of directions to go, that being said...and easy enough to change after the fact...depending on your choice of glues!



Tim, Thanks for the input. I actually do agree with having the collar flow from the main form. I added the ebony there somewhat as an afterthough. Originally, I was just seeing how far outboard I could reach with the tool I'd made. That didn't leave much FBE to finess the interface. All that said, I do appreciate your honest input. We can all be somewhat enamored with our own creations which is makes it almost impossible to "learn".  I prefer to learn. The comment about the glue is really a good thought! This piece might get upgraded in the future ... depending on how many times I have to throw it against the wall to knock off that piece of ebony ....


----------



## DKMD (Feb 11, 2013)

I like 'em both, Dan! These two have a sort of deco versus modern feel that is unusual but appealing. I'm also a 'collar blender', but who's to say you're not onto something with this look... Your wood, your tool, your muse!

BTW, those are both tough shapes for me to hollow, so if the 'hard tool' will do those, I think you've done a great job with the design!


----------



## Steelart99 (Feb 11, 2013)

DKMD said:


> I like 'em both, Dan! These two have a sort of deco versus modern feel that is unusual but appealing. I'm also a 'collar blender', but who's to say you're not onto something with this look... Your wood, your tool, your muse!
> 
> BTW, those are both tough shapes for me to hollow, so if the 'hard tool' will do those, I think you've done a great job with the design!



 We'll see how it does in the future!!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 11, 2013)

Dan - NIce job on both pieces - but the second is a clear favorite for me. The spalt ties the ebony into the piece perfectly. 
Scott


----------



## Steelart99 (Feb 11, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Dan - NIce job on both pieces - but the second is a clear favorite for me. The splat ties the ebony into the piece perfectly.
> Scott



Thanks Scott. I liked the second one too. Seemed more ... "balanced" in color and shape


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 11, 2013)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, I like the first on as it is, but both are really nice!


----------



## Bigg081 (Feb 11, 2013)

I think either one would fit well in a FRB and ship just fine and dandy to Gulf Breeze Florida!!!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 11, 2013)

I have to disagree with the common turner mindset. I love turners as people, but not their flock mentality as turners. Turners are the most ardent _followers_ I know of. I guess that can be a compliment or an insult depending on the turner reading it. I guess that's why I don't show my turnings much because I know they will not meet with "the crowd" mentality. I love this turning. Everything about it. I would encourage you to continue to be a leader and not a follower. 

This turning gets a big fat blue ribbon in any contest I would judge.


----------



## Steelart99 (Feb 11, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I have to disagree with the common turner mindset. I love turners as people, but not their flock mentality as turners. Turners are the most ardent _followers_ I know of. I guess that can be a compliment or an insult depending on the turner reading it. I guess that's why I don't show my turnings much because I know they will not meet with "the crowd" mentality. I love this turning. Everything about it. I would encourage you to continue to be a leader and not a follower.
> 
> This turning gets a big fat blue ribbon in any contest I would judge.



Kevin ... means alot ... thanks much. I'm enjoying the FBE (it does turn smoothly) and I have one of the blocks you so kindly sent me on the way to being ... weight reduced ....  I'm trying to get as much turning in this month as I can!!! Remember ... hold on to your best pieces until I'm ready to sign my paycheck over ... (oops, I hope the boss didn't hear that).


----------

